# King of the Hill



## The Omskivar (Jun 5, 2011)

The point of this game? To have the *hill*. How do you get the *hill*? You topple the previous owner of the *hill*. How do you do that?

Creatively.

You can topple the *hill* owner--the above poster, generally--however you want. I've used goats, rocket launchers, antimatter bullets, and forks. At the end of every post, you have to declare the *hill* yours, by saying MY *HILL*.

Example:

Post 1: MY *HILL*

Post 2: I shoot ^^^ with a shotgun

MY* HILL*

Post 3: I trip ^^^

MY *HILL*

Post 4: I use my earthbending skills to crack open the earth under ^^^

MY *HILL*

and so on. If you do not say MY *HILL*, then the hill is not yours. Also, no invincibilities. The next poster can and will defeat you and get the hill. No throwing up shields or creating armies to defend it.

I'll start

I own the *hill*

MY *HILL *


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 5, 2011)

I use Chuck Norris and Jackie chan to tear it down.

My *Hill*


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 5, 2011)

I seige ^^^ with my army of roflcopters

MY* Hill*


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 5, 2011)

I kill the ROFLcopters and kill your hill.

My *Hill*


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jun 5, 2011)

I kill your killing by killing kill itself.

MY HILL


----------



## Superbird (Jun 5, 2011)

I tear down your hill and build another, bigger hill.

My *HILL*!


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jun 5, 2011)

I use James Bond to kill ^^^ and hump ^^^'s dead corpse.

My *Hill*


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 5, 2011)

I fuck you're hill to pieces and kill James Bond with an Axe to make him in pieces and used James Bond pieces to build my hill, only even cooler.

My *Hill*


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jun 5, 2011)

I resurrect Bond and he snipes ^^ to death.

My *Hill*


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 5, 2011)

I kill everyone and fuck a chicken.

My *Hill*


----------



## Wargle (Jun 5, 2011)

I sit on top of Mt. Everest.

My *HILL*/mountain


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 5, 2011)

I kick you off.

My *Hill*


----------



## Wargle (Jun 5, 2011)

I open the trapdoor under you

My *HILL*


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 5, 2011)

i kick you in the trapdoor

My *Hill*


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jun 5, 2011)

I send out an Electivire, and it ThunderPunches you off.

My *hill!*


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 5, 2011)

I send out 
blue eyed white dragon!!!!!!!

and it flips you off

my *Hill*


----------



## Aethelstan (Jun 6, 2011)

I _eat_ the hill, effectively removing you from it. I then find a new hill, far superior to the previous one.

*MY HILL*


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jun 6, 2011)

I burst out from a bush on your new hill weilding a spork. After stabbing you and sparta-kicking you off said hill, I claim it.

*MY HILL.*


----------



## Mai (Jun 6, 2011)

I protest loudly about the spork, grabbing both a spoon _and_ a fork and then crushing RTB with them. Did I mention the utensils were about the size of Jupiter?

MY *HILL.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 6, 2011)

Earth is literally under seige by planet fucking Jupiter.

*My Hill* And I wwill givve it to wwhoevver gets the reference...


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 6, 2011)

The hill you are on is merely a projection of your overactive imagination, and I have been on the real hill this entire time.

My HILL


----------



## Mai (Jun 6, 2011)

I knock you on the head with a frying pan,  making you fall unconscious and revealing that this hill was a mirage as well. I find a new one later.

My hill!


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 6, 2011)

I kill your hill with sean connory and john wayne. then i blow sean connory all the way to scottland.=P

my Hill


----------



## Aethelstan (Jun 7, 2011)

I create a time-space paradox within the hill, causing it to cease to exist. I then enter a different dimension of paradoxes and sit on the hill.

*MY* highly confusing *HILL*


----------



## Superbird (Jun 7, 2011)

I call upon Arceus to use its God-powers to destroy your paradox with you inside. And then promptly take me out to Mars where I sit on the top of its largest dormant volcano.

*My HILL*


----------



## sv_01 (Jun 7, 2011)

I call Giratina to convince Arceus to join my side, we travel to Mars some millions of years in the past with the help of Dialga and Palkia, Arceus sends some more legendaries there to terraform Mars, then I go back into my time and somehow get Articuno and an army of Castform to crush you with snow and to visit the place more often, then I go to the distant future and sit on the top of what has formed there on a throne made of NeverMeltIce.

My *HILL*


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 9, 2011)

I ask the all-reigning Bob Pokemon to use its gd power to kill everyone but me,then i go to a nother paradox where i'm in scotland and there's nothing but me, bob, my huge hill, and sean connorys.

It's My F*king Hill


----------



## Mai (Jun 9, 2011)

But then Bob betrays you, destroying Scotland beneath your feet and leaving you to suffocate in space. After you've died, Bob creates a new hill made out of the dust left by the explosion. Seconds later, Bob bursts into flame and I rise out of the ashes of his corpse!

*My hill!*


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 9, 2011)

...I get your hill

My Hill  

(lol, the simplest solution)


----------



## Mai (Jun 9, 2011)

You forgot to bold the word *hill,* so the game gods yank the *hill* out from under you and put it under me. 

MY *HILL.*


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 9, 2011)

I get the *BIG BOLD HILL!!!!*  and use it to kill you.

*MY HILL!!!!*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 9, 2011)

The hill decides that doesn't like you anymore and it comes to hang out with me.

*MY HILL*


----------



## Lili (Jun 9, 2011)

I lure the hill away from you with candy and free movies.

*MY HILL*


----------



## Jason-Kun (Jun 9, 2011)

I use the TARDIS to trap you inside the molten core of the hill.

MY HILL.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jun 9, 2011)

My croc's flame hits to key and your monaters falled.

HILL BAG F***.


----------



## sv_01 (Jun 9, 2011)

I send out a Fork and kill your Croc with the nameless attack.

My *Hill*


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 9, 2011)

I take the hill.

My somewhat *HILL!*


----------



## Coroxn (Jun 18, 2011)

I throw a chicken at you, than shove you in a novelty mug and throw you high in the air, where I toss another chicken at you, a terrorist chicken that explodes in mid air. The ashes, blood and debris fall at my feet to spell the words
*MY HILL*


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 18, 2011)

Coroxn said:


> I throw a chicken at you, than shove you in a novelty mug and throw you high in the air, where I toss another chicken at you, a terrorist chicken that explodes in mid air. The ashes, blood and debris fall at my feet to spell the words
> *MY HILL*




wow...burn....

I stab you with a blunt stick.

*MY HILL*


----------



## Superbird (Jun 18, 2011)

I lure you away from the hill with lots of candy and then build massive laser death rays and force fields around it. Oh, and a self-destruct function for if I get kicked out.

*MY HILL*


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 18, 2011)

i disable everything and kill you.

*My Hill!*


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jun 19, 2011)

I dance.

MY HILL


----------



## Coroxn (Jun 19, 2011)

You're a horrible dancer.

*My Hill*


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 19, 2011)

your a horrible hill keeper

*My Hill*


----------



## Mai (Jun 19, 2011)

By doing that you neglected to feed the hill, and so therefore the hill shrivels up and dies. In anger the mountain nearby punches you in the face. And because it was a mountain, you die from the attack. I come back and feed the dead hill the brains of the living; the hill becomes a zombie and we all live happily ever after. Except you.

*My hill!*


----------



## Coroxn (Jun 19, 2011)

The Hill wants more brains, can't get access to any and dies. I bring the hill back to life with *Magic!* and *We* all live happily ever after. Except you (and Denis Weathermen).

*MY HILL*


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jun 20, 2011)

Magic does not exist.

MY HILL


----------



## PhaRaoH (Jun 21, 2011)

Ally pilots the helicopter, with me sitting in the back, door open and sniper rifle aimed and at the ready. As she turns the coptor to get in close, I squeeze the trigger, firing a bullet straight for your head, killing you and knocking you off the hill. I throw my sniper rifle to the other side of the coptor and dive from it, pulling my parachute and landing neatly on the hill.

MY *HILL*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jun 21, 2011)

I throw a stick and coyly claim the hill without spilling a single drop of blood! My hill!!!


----------



## PhaRaoH (Jun 21, 2011)

Ally put the helicopter on autopilot, diving out of it towards the hill, kicking off Christian, sending him rolling down the side of the hill.

MY (Ally's) *HILL*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jun 21, 2011)

Storms up the hill holding a cross and garlic and uses stereotyping to force you back down the other side of the hill! *My HILL*!


----------



## PhaRaoH (Jun 21, 2011)

Ally stares at the garlic and shoves it in Christian's mouth whole, making him choke and fall back down the hill.

MY (Ally's again) *HILL*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jun 21, 2011)

I send Spiridcass up in the shape of Mew who then Teleports her to a very far away place so she can't bully me off *My HILL* again before rejoining me!


----------



## PhaRaoH (Jun 21, 2011)

Samantha creeps up on Christian and Spiridcass, phasing into her wolf form and pouncing on them, pushing them down the hill and sits awaiting Ally's return.

MY *HILL*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jun 21, 2011)

I fly up and fire off a Kamehameha wave which sends Samantha "blasting off as well"! My *HILL*!


----------



## PhaRaoH (Jun 21, 2011)

Samantha calls out her Charizard, who flies her back to the hill, using Flamethrower on Christian while she fires plastic bullets from her hand gun

MY *HILL*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jun 21, 2011)

Plastic? How could I be so foolish as to be knocked by plastic bullets? In retaliation, I fly up and pick Samantha up and put at the top of a very high tree!!! *MY HILL!!!* Wahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## PhaRaoH (Jun 21, 2011)

Ally, having somehow commandeered a fighter jet, flies back from whereverland, dropping homing missiles onto the hill, blowing up anything on it, then ejecting herself from the jet and landing on the pretty damn destroyed hill.

MY (Ally's) *HILL*


----------



## Zero Moment (Jun 21, 2011)

I craft a hill out of sand in a desert.

*MY HILL*


*OH GOD THIS IS MY 1,413TH POST*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jun 21, 2011)

Me and Callum come in and Callum starts fighting her in Mortal Kombat taking them further and further from the destroyed hill with each and every blow! So, by default, *MY HILL*!


----------



## Kirby-Chan (Jun 21, 2011)

I suck you in into my belly. 

*My Hill!*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jun 21, 2011)

Increases and increases and increases still my power level (no, I went past 9000 so fast you missed it when you blinked) until your belly explodes and I emerge The Storm! *MY HILL!*


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jun 22, 2011)

By doing that you killed the hill. Since I am dead from a few posts ago, I take possession of the hill in hell.

*MY HILL*


----------



## Lili (Jun 23, 2011)

I talk Satan into evicting you from Hell and letting me have the hill.

*MY HILL*


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jun 23, 2011)

I tell God.

*MY HILL*


----------



## Lili (Jun 24, 2011)

However, God's also on my side.  Because I'm awesome.

*MY HILL*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm awesome! I build a new hill in a matter of seconds, thus rendering the one in hell redundant! *MY HILL*!


----------



## darklight2222 (Jun 27, 2011)

Using my awesome Piplup powers, I cause the hill from hell, which just happens to be directly under your new one, to ascend to the surface, thus chopping your hill neatly in half and replacing it with the hill from hell. *MY HILL!*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 5, 2011)

Looking like it's hard to tell if I'm more miffed or unamused I come up and blast away your hill with a mighty Kamehameha wave before spinning round to see a conveniently placed new hill, and given that I'm the only one anywhere near it... *MY HILL*!!!


----------



## The Omskivar (Jul 9, 2011)

I undermine your authority, literally.  My Drilbur digs a pit trap underneath you and I clamber out of the hole, claiming *MY HILL*


----------



## Mai (Jul 10, 2011)

My excadrill uses earthquake on the drilbur, then on you. I was using protect the whole time, so I'm unaffected. *MY HILL!*


----------



## sv_01 (Jul 10, 2011)

My Torterra who has been hiding there all the time and only lost about twenty HP from the Earthquake uses Earthquake on both of you and finishes you off with Razor Leaf when you do't faint at first, and then I swoop down on the hill with my Crobat.

My *HILL*.


----------



## Spatz (Jul 10, 2011)

My artillery of Porygon2 and Porygon-Z open fire on you with a combination of Hyper Beams and Tri-Attacks

*MY HILL*


----------



## The Omskivar (Jul 11, 2011)

My Gengar laughs and turns you into ghosts.

*MY (HAUNTED) HILL*


----------



## Spatz (Jul 11, 2011)

My Swarm of Ghouls ravages your hill.
In despair yo leave

*My Hill*


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Jul 11, 2011)

My team of Liches eat your ghouls for their afternoon snack.

IT'S *MY HILL.*


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jul 11, 2011)

Oh look, what's that in the distance? Looks like a moving hill. Wait, that looks like a church. With massive guns at the front. Ridden by 500 angry men in three feet of armor wielding chainswords and massive guns. Screaming "HERESY" at the top of their lungs. Oh, and it's getting dark. No, that's just the Low Orbit Ion Cannon getting into position in case you survive the platoon of the Imperium's finest of Grey Knights, genetically tailored to destroy the demon, the alien and the heretic.

In short, *MY HILL*. FAAAWWW DEE EMPRAAAAAHHHH.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 15, 2011)

I come in preaching the bible according to Haruhi Suzamiya, in which cuz she's hotter than your Gods, I trump you all making you shuffle off in shame at being out B.S.'ed by an Animé character, leaving me to ponder the nonsense that is Religion... *MY HILL*!

(Yours sounds like a reference to some Animé or game or something, if so where's it from?)


----------



## Mai (Jul 16, 2011)

I transport us all to Ancient Egypt with my timewarp powers, where all religon is moot except theirs. Due to my obsession fascination with Ancient Egypt's religon, I begin to thrive there and summon Ammit to eat your soul. Once everyone is dead, I claim a pyramid for my own! Only then do I ponder the ridiculousness of religon.

*My pyramid hill!*


----------



## Coroxn (Jul 17, 2011)

I reveal to you that this Egyptian nonsense was just a dream, and that I had the hill all along!

*(Still) My Hill!*


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Jul 17, 2011)

(Warhammer 40,000. Tabletop game. It's basically GRIMDARK.)

Then from out of the blue, BAM! Headshot. I may not be on it, but it's still *my hill*.


----------



## Luxcario (Sep 30, 2011)

I send out my fat Luxray with a mine strapped to its back. It explodes.
MY *HILL*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 7, 2011)

I boot you off with my size 8 Uggs yelling "THIS IS HALO!!!"! *My hill*!


----------



## The Omskivar (Oct 27, 2011)

I pull a space hammer from hammer space and space hammer you out of my space with my space hammer from hammer space.

MY HILL


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

I chuck norris you in the face.
*My hill*


----------



## Ever (Oct 27, 2011)

I garrote you.

MY FREAKING *HILL*.


----------



## The Omskivar (Oct 27, 2011)

I take the derivative of Chuck Norris and find the slope of Chuck Norris at the point Chuck Norris.  Then I use the Sandwich theorem to make Chuck Norris less than Chuck Norris and greater than Chuck Norris.  I then eat the Chuck Norris Theorem Sandwich, thereby imbuing its power.

MY HILL


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

I go super sayian and kamehame you.
*My hill*


----------



## Ever (Oct 27, 2011)

I go all ninja and sh*t.

*MYHILL*


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

I shank you.
*My hill*


----------



## Ever (Oct 27, 2011)

I feed you to Invisichomp.

*MY HILL*, Suckers!


----------



## Monoking (Oct 27, 2011)

I punch you in the face.
*Mine!*


----------



## Ever (Oct 27, 2011)

I pour sugar on you! >:D

It's *MY HILL* once again!


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 27, 2011)

I get the Invisible Shiny Bulbasaur! >:) 

My *HILL*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 3, 2011)

I come in on the Invisible Pink Unicorn! HAH!!! My *HILL!*!


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 3, 2011)

Derpy Hooves eats you.

MY *HILL*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 3, 2011)

I come in and start assaulting everyone with Heavy Metal music, their ears bleed, so... My *hill*!


----------



## Ever (Nov 4, 2011)

I cure myself with Christina Perri music and assult you with FYRE!

*MY HILL*, SUCKAHS!


----------



## Monoking (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm awesome.

*My hill.*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 4, 2011)

I use Fire Jutsus! Due to the paradox, my *hill*...


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 4, 2011)

I PLAY NIRVANA MUSIC! EVERYONE GETS DEAF! (except me, I'm listening to Tinchy Stryder on my iPod)
MY *HILL*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 4, 2011)

I snip the wire on your earphones and make you eat your ipod for listening to crappy hip-hop! My *HILL*!

(No more music based hill capturing, please? Otherwise, it'll jus degenerate into a war over music tastes)


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Nov 5, 2011)

I blow your hill up and start making a new hill with corpses! My *HILL!*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 5, 2011)

Arceus shows up and judgment's you in the face.

*My hill.*


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Nov 5, 2011)

I make my army kill you. *MY HILL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1!!!!*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 5, 2011)

I CONTROL YOUR SQUIRTLEZ THEY EAT YOUR MUDKIPZ

MY *HILL*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm spunky.

*MY HILL*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 5, 2011)

AND I'M LUXCARIO/THROWING STARS!

MY *HILL*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 5, 2011)

I'm Connor O'Reilly and Yami Angel Christian! My *HILL*!


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Nov 6, 2011)

I SEND MEMEBASE TO BLOW UP YOUR MIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIND. *My hill.*


----------



## Dar (Nov 6, 2011)

I teleport the hill to Antarctica. *MAH HILL.*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 6, 2011)

ALL YOUR BASE HILL ARE BELONG TO MY *HILL*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 6, 2011)

I go all Super Saiyan on you.

*My hill.*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 6, 2011)

I NINJA' YOU, MY *HILL*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 7, 2011)

I kamehameha you.


*MY HILL*


----------



## Ever (Nov 8, 2011)

I hypnotize you by drawing ponies and sneakily take the hill, so *MY HILL* and that's final so you can leave now and shtuff.


----------



## Dar (Nov 8, 2011)

I try to think of a way to take back the hill for so long that you get bored and leave.

*MY HILL.*


----------



## Ever (Nov 8, 2011)

I grab a whip and go all Indiana Jones on you.

*MY HILL*..._friend._


----------



## Monoking (Nov 8, 2011)

I win.

*MY HILL*


----------



## Dar (Nov 8, 2011)

I turn the hill into a slope with pointy rocks at the bottom. *MAGICALLY*

*MY HILL*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 8, 2011)

I turn back time.

*My hill.*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm waiting for you, I go all Soul Reaver on you and devour your soul (been watching the Let's Play...)! My *hill*!


----------



## Monoking (Nov 17, 2011)

I use thundershock on you.
*MY HILL*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 17, 2011)

I sing "2 Screams of DODGE!!!", and the awesomeness funniness of that song makes you go walking off finishing the song in your head! A kinder way of doing it for a change, especially after watching "Let's Play Soul Reaver", but either way: my *hill*!


----------



## Monoking (Nov 17, 2011)

I steal your  leather pants  hill.
*MY HILL*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 17, 2011)

I threw it on the ground, so once again it's...MY *HILL*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 18, 2011)

I give you a "mushroom" and show you your Avatar... My *HILL*!


----------



## Monoking (Nov 18, 2011)

I chuck a frisbee at your head, and crush your skull.
*
MY HILL*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 18, 2011)

I come running at you with a D.M.R. shooting the ground around your feet until you leave! My *HILL*!


----------



## Monoking (Nov 18, 2011)

I use my ultimate technique, the Thundercannon!

*MY HILL*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 18, 2011)

I come at you with the Halo 2 Scorpion as every other Scorpion sucked and offer you some Animé to watch, and as it's Animé I like, er, well, my *hill*!!!


----------



## golden999 (Nov 23, 2011)

I Faylcawn Pawnch you. *My Hill.*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 23, 2011)

I pull a random sword out of nowhere and chop you into bits.

*MY HILL*


----------



## sv_01 (Nov 23, 2011)

I use some random magic, tentacles come out of a portal and drag you to another dimension.

My *Hill*


----------



## Luxcario (Nov 23, 2011)

I eat you.

MY *HILLLLLLLL*


----------



## Krazoa (Nov 26, 2011)

I send my army of glowy things to chase you away!

My *HILL*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 27, 2011)

*Throws a large ball of glowy purple yarn down my *hill*! Er, well, I think you can guess... I mean, I've already said it...


----------



## Krazoa (Nov 27, 2011)

*sends a neko to drag Christian away*

My *HILL!*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 27, 2011)

Hands Neko a copy of Blood Omen 2, which is packed with glowy, much of which is purple! My *hill*!


----------



## Krazoa (Nov 27, 2011)

*Noms on Christian until he has completely dissappeared*

My *HILL!*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 27, 2011)

*Stabs Krazoa with a borrowed sword*
*
MY HILL*


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Nov 27, 2011)

*uses earthquake*

*MY HILL GOSH DARNET*


----------



## Dar (Nov 27, 2011)

*takes a bite out of a foam sword before stabbing you with it*

*MAH HILL.*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 27, 2011)

I come up to you and tell you all the illogical things I have ever seen in video gaming, the lack of logic makes your head explode in cheers and confetti! My *HILL*!!!


----------



## Monoking (Nov 27, 2011)

I bite your ear off, and you die of blood loss.

*MY HILL*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 27, 2011)

I tell you all the things that have ever occurred in these forums, and the lack of real world logic makes your head explode in cheers and confetti! My *HILL*!


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Nov 28, 2011)

I punch you right in your ninja face!

*It's My Hill, I'll Tell You What.*


----------



## Monoking (Nov 28, 2011)

I kick yo face in the face.

*MAH HILL, SUCKA*


----------



## Luxcario (Dec 5, 2011)

I eat a foam sword and burp in your face. You get poisoned.

so
it's
MY
*HILL*


----------



## Dar (Dec 7, 2011)

I kill you for eating my foam sword.
*cries in corner* I will always miss you... foam sword...

*MAH HILL.*


----------



## Monoking (Dec 7, 2011)

Stabbed with a borrowed sword.
*
MY HILL*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 15, 2011)

I come in with the Star Saber, which is ne of the most powerful weapons the Minicons can create, and as such it owns everything within a mile radius! New, therefore, my *HILL*!


----------



## CharizardHammer (Dec 18, 2011)

I summon Cthuloo on you, he eats you.

It is now MY *HILL .*


----------



## Frostagin (Dec 21, 2011)

I tell CharizardHammer that the whole world might be a figure of his imagination and if this is true he can't trust his own brain. By the way, there is no way to disprove this theory.  He goes crazy from the thought and commits suicide.

*TEH HILL IS MINE.*


----------



## CharizardHammer (Dec 21, 2011)

I somehow revive myself, find out that the hill is really a volcano and throw Frostagin in the lava.

*IT IS MY VOLCANO *


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Dec 21, 2011)

I take out one of my many swords. Now you see me, now you don't.

Whoops, your head is gone.

* By proxy, I daresay this mound of dirt is property of mine!*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 22, 2011)

I decide I don't want to own a mound of dirt! So I go back in time to when I first captured the *HILL* and stop myself from doing so! This causes a HUGE time paradox, which Dialga promptly comes and fixes, which if Rise of Darkrai is anything to go by, he should be able to do! Unfortunately my awesome and mind screwing way of obtaining the *HILL* makes all your brains melt inside their skulls, which seeing as there is no one else around to claim it, automatically makes it my *HILL*! Mostly cuz I'm the last one standing...


----------



## PhaRaoH (Dec 22, 2011)

As a giant silver wolf, I appear from the Ethereal Realm of which I used by means of escaping the paradox, and try to take a bite of you. You dodge successfully, but in doing so, fall of the *HILL*, as such rendering it *MY HILL*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 23, 2011)

I drag up a very big bag of balls and bones and sticks, and then lob them far, far, far, far, far, far, far, far, far, far, far, far, far, far away! You watch as they scatter litterally all over the place, and seeing as you're basically a dog, well... My *HILL*!


----------



## PhaRaoH (Dec 23, 2011)

After having collected EVERY SINGLE ball, bone and stick in record time, I begin throwing them at you, one after the other in quick succession. You flee in incoming storm of canine distraction methods and I claim *THE HILL AS MINE ONCE MORE*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 23, 2011)

I decide to approach this from another angle... So I decide to start randomly throwing the odd stick, ball and bone... The doggie is soooo distracted, well, my *HILL*!

(And we're back to all that again...)


----------



## PhaRaoH (Dec 23, 2011)

I decide this is a sick, twisted game and hate being treated like a dog, so I call for back up in the form of Allyson Cleavant, who owns you so hard you don't have time to be mean the puppy! *THE HILL IS MINE!* And Ally's...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 23, 2011)

I assault you BOTH with Twilight clichés!!! Well, er, on second thought, I think I will claim this *HILL* over here...


----------



## Frostagin (Dec 23, 2011)

I randomly summon Trace(from TwoKinds), somehow manage to convince him that Yami is putting Flora in danger, and he kills The Ugg Man. Or rather injures him until Flora stops him and then The Ugg Man runs away.
*Well, Trace and Flora don't seem to want it, sooo it's MY HILL.*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 23, 2011)

I come in and tell you something so incredibly profound it makes you walk away with epic face palm, so my *HILL* by technical default!

(And I never run from a fight, jus look in the Silence Game)


----------



## PhaRaoH (Dec 23, 2011)

I sneak up behind you while you're talking so profoundly and slit you're throat in true Black Moltres style! *MY FUGGING HILL*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 23, 2011)

Fake Uggs suck!!! My *HILL*!

(Who says it needs to be long and complicated...)


----------



## PhaRaoH (Dec 23, 2011)

By the power of fake Uggs, I drive you off *MY HILL*

"Fugging" is a reference to a book I own which references a completely different book whose name has slipped my mind :D


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 23, 2011)

Fake Uggs cannot stand up to real ones, so your arguement is invalid, cuz I have a shotgun! Technically: My *HILL*!


----------



## PhaRaoH (Dec 23, 2011)

OBJECTION! Judge sees my objection through, exiling you from *MY HILL!*
(Samantha: At least you're off the dog references....)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 23, 2011)

(You asked for it)

*Lobs stick* There! Objection overruled! My *HILL*!


----------



## PhaRaoH (Dec 23, 2011)

I chase and catch the stick, refining it into an arrow, which I aim at you, hitting you right between the eyes! There's your stick, fugger! I claim this *HILL* in the name of Locke!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 23, 2011)

I threaten to go get everyone else from the Locke Clan... My *HILL*!


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Dec 23, 2011)

You step forward laughing wildly.... then hear a click. You look down, and then I whistle. You see me holding a detonator, which I then press.

After the rain of body parts, the *hill* is mine.


----------



## PhaRaoH (Dec 23, 2011)

I bring the Locke clan down upon you, and their sister clan, the Kaines! *MY HILL!* Well, I guess it's technically Morgan's hill since she's the Locke clan's Alpha...


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 23, 2011)

IT'S NOT YOUR SODDING *HILL* THEN, IS IT? Fine, I tell him that to claim that hill you have to be a Silver Werewolf, I have a Silver Werewolf's blood in me!!! My *HILL*!


----------



## PhaRaoH (Dec 23, 2011)

Morgan objects to your profound claiming and kicks you into next week! ("No Christmas for you!" Morgan is also *female*...) Morgan's *HILL*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 23, 2011)

I drag Morgan with me, but the catapult effect kicks in and she travels on for another week... So, er, this time next week, er, my *HILL*! But not right now, though... Next week!


----------



## PhaRaoH (Dec 23, 2011)

While it isn't next week or the week after for Morgan's turn, I claim the *HILL* as mine!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 23, 2011)

Er... I'm in the middle of next week...


----------



## PhaRaoH (Dec 23, 2011)

Since you are still in the middle of next week, um... the *HILL* is still mine? o.o


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 23, 2011)

I can't time travel! Unless I find a Timewolf...


----------



## CharizardHammer (Dec 26, 2011)

*gets a Timewolf*
Now you ran away, the *HILL* is mine.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 26, 2011)

I can't do anything until Friday, and especially seeing as Ham's nicked the bloody Timewolf...


----------



## Frostagin (Dec 26, 2011)

Meanwhile, I summon a 'twisted creature, with the power and size to crush America'. AKA Russia. Russia goes up and KOLKOLKOLs Hammer until he runs away with the Timewolf.
*MY HILL* until Friday at least.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 26, 2011)

I run into an Ancient!!! He warps me into the current week, where I Kamehameha all occupents of the *HILL*, and Morgan gets in trouble with Dialga for messing with time, while she gives him a rollocking for letting Palkia muck up space in _Rise of Darkrai_! Er, I guess at the end of the day, there is only one all this (in)sanity can possibly mean: My *HILL*!


----------



## CharizardHammer (Dec 27, 2011)

I delete the hill using an eraser and then I find a *HILL that is MINE. *


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 27, 2011)

I still have the Ancient with me and he doesn't approve of you deleting the *HILL*, so by the power of time travel he reverses everything and gives me the rubber instead and so I delete you before you can delete the *HILL*, which I've jus claimed - again - making it my *HILL*!


----------



## The Omskivar (Dec 29, 2011)

I started this game.  That blows your mind and consequentially your head.  I throw your headless slightly charred body from the hill.

*MY HILL*

so happy to see this still alive


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 29, 2011)

I get the impression you haven't been on for a while, so me and PhaRaoH show you how much we take over the Forum Games and your mind explodes in cheers and confetti, thus making it my *HILL*!


----------



## CharizardHammer (Dec 29, 2011)

I cut your soul away from your body using a scythe.
*MY HILL!*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 29, 2011)

That wasn't me, I show you how it's really done with my Soul Crush Jutsu (shame it costs 10 years to use every time) and your soul is left floating in the ether for all eternity! My *HILL*!


----------



## Krazoa (Dec 29, 2011)

Doesn't approve of you using Time Wolves... we have better things to do other then making you king of the hill so she teams up with the over used Time Wolf and teleports Christian into another dimension full of zombie nekos.

My *HILL!*


----------



## Dar (Dec 29, 2011)

Brings Christian back so he can get revenge.

*MY HILL.*


----------



## Krazoa (Dec 29, 2011)

*launches a glowy present at Cubone but it's really a radioactive bomb which is set to detonate when a certain sound from someone is said. "NYA!!!!"... kaboom goes the bomb and bye bye goes Cubone.

My *HILL!*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 30, 2011)

I pull out Alakazam who uses his Confusion to start ringing bells from where you can hear them, but not see them! Your curiosity gets the better of you (cuz that never happens in real life...) so you go toddering off to investigate! So, while you're off searching for the bells; my *HILL*!

(And that's my way of getting "revenge" on, well, any Neko for that matter!)


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 30, 2011)

I find some mad scientists and we try to discover the meaning of Life, the Universe and Everything. That causes a rainbow-colored portal that looks a bit like a bubble to appear next to you. The first thing you think of when you see it is soap and you get zapped.
My *Hill*.


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Dec 30, 2011)

I steal your ring of power and throw it into the flaming abyss known as the inside of your hill. The hill explodes and destroyes everything within a 8 km radius. Gandalf gives me a hill for ridding the world of an evil greater than sauron. *My Hill*


----------



## Krazoa (Dec 31, 2011)

I use my psychic powers to float you away into a sticky glowy purple pond of doom, which is impossible to get out of. Unless a tonberry comes along and uses chef's knife "doink" on you, which causes you to go poof...

My *HILL!*


----------



## Land Shark (Dec 31, 2011)

I build a temple around your hill, with you trapped inside and left to forever amuse yourself with reruns of NCIS and punching bags. I then build a bigger hill on top of this pyramid.

*MY HILL.*


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Dec 31, 2011)

I use my deathstar to destroy it and then reveal that the whole star actually is an autobot who transforms into a hill made of metal, floating through space. *My Hill!*


----------



## Frostagin (Dec 31, 2011)

I jump on the hill, throw my Iron boots (my only armor in Minecraft so far) at you, and you fall off. In space no-one can hear you scream.

Teh *HILL* is mine.


----------



## CharizardHammer (Jan 1, 2012)

I realize, that the 'Soul Crush Jutsu' didn't work, because he did it too fast.
Then I make the *Hill *inside grow, destroying the pyramid. My *Hill *with a lot of ruins on it.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 2, 2012)

I assault you with all of Nanab's references (which I'm loving), you don't get most of them so you run away to do a Google search, seeing as it's now unoccupied; my *HILL*!


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 2, 2012)

I start talking like Sincerity Mode Rhosyn, mostly about people being dead. You try to Google some of the stuff I said, and after a while, you summon Cthulhu on yourself. And he eats you. Again.

My *Hill*.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jan 2, 2012)

My Triforce Wish was that you were dead.

MY HILL.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 2, 2012)

I send my Alakazam to Teleport behind you and whisk you away! My *HILL*!


----------



## Krazoa (Jan 3, 2012)

I quickly summon all the Doctors that I have annoyed back in the days when I stole their screwdrivers and they all mistake you for me because of what I did to you so they run over you and you go rolling down the hill, but before you started to roll down I placed a small bag of catnip in your pocket so you also had a large group of cats after you which meant you wouldn't be coming back to claim the hill for a while.

My *HILL!*


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Jan 3, 2012)

(Why thank you, umm, dude, dunno what to call you) I travel to an alternate universe in which you don't exist and I own every damn hill. *My Hill!*


----------



## CharizardHammer (Jan 3, 2012)

I use hammer on your head.
*My Hill.*


----------



## Krazoa (Jan 4, 2012)

I get out my Death Note and write down the following inside 'you will walk off the hill only to have an accident happen at the bottom' it happens. 

My *HILL!*

(just call me Krazoa or Krazzy nya ^^)


----------



## CharizardHammer (Jan 6, 2012)

I call you Crazy and your head explodes.

*My Hill.*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 8, 2012)

I grab your hammer and bop you on the head for calling the Neko crazy! Your unconcious body rolls down the *HILL* and I am left alone atop it, so therefore: My *HILL*!


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Jan 9, 2012)

You encounter the Sock Holiday. As it seems like a weak monster, you take it on, only to moments later stare at the Grim Roper. (yes, with an "O") You are defeated and die. Cheerful about their victory the monsters leave, and as you are dead, I simply poke you with my foot and you roll down *My Hill!*
(The Good, The Bad and The Munchkin anyone?)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 9, 2012)

I grab Charizard's hammer and bop you on the head for referencing something I was not familiar with! My *HILL*!

(I'm not joking, I love Star Wars, Lord of the Rings and Transformers! I'm a mixed bag, aren't I? Maybe that'll explain all my Decks... Especially the 12 Devas...)


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Jan 10, 2012)

I get back up and run towards you. I stop 5 cms (about 2 inches, silly americans) from your face and start talking with an accent that rivals LKs Dartz, combined with grammar that is so horrible that it would make anyone sick for 3 days. Your brain can not handle such a verbal assult and you faint on the spot. Once again I poke you of *My Hill!*

(Star wars is just okay with me, Lotr is Awesome! and I've watched quite a lot of Transformers myself (when OP combined with those four smaller bots, you knew shit was on!) and I assume you like YGO aswell? *potential fistbump*, oh, and check out munchkin, its awesome)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 10, 2012)

My signature happens! And cuz Red-Eyes Black Dragon is so awesome (and cuz White Night Dragon looks like they were seperated at birth...), my *HILL*!

(I'm actually after a White Night Dragon at the minute for my Red-Eyes Deck!)


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Jan 11, 2012)

(Okay, this ref is just begging to get used) I kick you down, sparta style, screaming: "THIS IS *MY HILL!!*


----------



## CharizardHammer (Jan 11, 2012)

I reclaim my hammer and launch you to space with it.

*My Hill.*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 11, 2012)

I fire off a Kamehameha at your feet sending you flying along with Nanab! I'm disappointed how you didn't point out you were "blasting off again", but either way, can't complain: My *HILL*!


----------



## CharizardHammer (Jan 12, 2012)

You realize I am a Charizard with rocket hammer, right?
I just burn you from above, close the ash into a box and throw it from the *Hill*.

My *Hill!*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 12, 2012)

My speciality is Fire Jutsus! I jump up behind you and put you in a GenJutsu in which you think Charizards are being melted down into sawdust for Ferret hutches! You run away to escape the madness leaving me alone on my *HILL*!


----------



## CharizardHammer (Jan 12, 2012)

I realize, that I am a Fire type, return and knock you down the *Hill *with the hammer.

My *Hill!*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 12, 2012)

Come back and hit you with another GEN Jutsu (not NinJutsu) in which you are made to think you are being rolled up into a spliff and are then being smoked by an Xbox 360 Elite! That's too mad for you to contemplate so you run screaming from my *HILL*!


----------



## CharizardHammer (Jan 13, 2012)

I send aliens to abduct you.

My *Hill!*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 13, 2012)

I turn into Vinnie Jones (no, I don't go to play for a Northern Football Team, failing to puck even a Yellow Card while there and practically earn the freedom of said city...) and go round beating all the alien guards! I come back and abduct - which is now technically - my *HILL*!


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Jan 17, 2012)

I like trains (actually I don't, I hate the system). A train randomly comes rushing and hits you. *My Hill!*


----------



## CharizardHammer (Jan 17, 2012)

A snorlax randomly comes and eats you.
MY *Hill!*


----------



## Spatz (Jan 17, 2012)

FUS RO DAH!

My hill


----------



## CJBlazer (Jan 17, 2012)

I transform into Houndoom and tear Lirris limb from limb

Now, it be my Hill


----------



## Spatz (Jan 17, 2012)

IIZ SLEN NUS!

*My HILL!*


----------



## CJBlazer (Jan 17, 2012)

SIC SEMPA HOUNDOOMS

This shall always be my Hill.

*becomes insane*


----------



## Spatz (Jan 17, 2012)

KRII LUN AUS

* MY HILL!*


----------



## CJBlazer (Jan 17, 2012)

*Burns the Hill and all who is on it*

MY HILL!!!!


----------



## alexguy100 (Jan 17, 2012)

*slams thehill making an earthquakemaking any on it fall*

MY HILL


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Jan 17, 2012)

In my rage and confusion over these odd words I punch you so hard that you fly right out of your socks. *My Hill!* (seriously, what is this?)


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 17, 2012)

I strangle you with the socks.

My *Hill*.


----------



## Spatz (Jan 17, 2012)

FO KRAH DIIN!

*MY HILL!*


----------



## CJBlazer (Jan 17, 2012)

*Throws a Master Ball at Lirris*
According to the info, Master Balls catch anything without fail. XD

MY HILL FOREVER!!!!


----------



## Spatz (Jan 17, 2012)

exception: Missingno
Your game is glitched now

*MY HILL!*


----------



## CJBlazer (Jan 25, 2012)

*transforms into Houndox, Houndoom's final form, and burns every inch of the hill just by walking by it*

MY HILL!!!!


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Jan 25, 2012)

I submerge the hill, drowning you and allowing me to sit on it. *My Hill!*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 26, 2012)

But then Iceger comes in and freezes you all up, thus making it my *HILL*!

(Iceger is one of the three Legendary Cat Pokémon in mine and PhaRaoH's custom game, and it is Dual Ice/Water and is basically a big tiger-like Pokémon, not unlike Raikou, but blue instead of yellow)


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 27, 2012)

I shoot you with a harpoon/energy blast gun and feed you to Gl'bgolyb.

My *Hill*.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 27, 2012)

I walk forward all anime villain like, and we fight like they do in anime, and after 12 episodes of talking, standing around, crazy moves, blood, sweat, tears and a last grasp hurrah, I emerge bloody and victorious, thus I'm able to claim my *HILL*!


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Jan 28, 2012)

I poke you. Since you're so tired and beat up, you faint. *My Hill!*


----------



## Dar (Jan 28, 2012)

I say *MY HILL!*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 28, 2012)

I've been playing too much Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas, so I turn into a pillock who thinks he's a gamer! I don't like this new me so much I actually split into 2 people! The pillock me claims the *HILL*, but I'm not happy with this outcome and I come in fully defeat my pillock self, and am thus able to claim the *HILL* as mine!


----------



## Dar (Jan 28, 2012)

I try explaining that to you.
*MAH HILL.*


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 28, 2012)

I give everyone a dosage of some sort of sickness that prevents posting.

*My Hill*


----------



## Dar (Jan 29, 2012)

I ate jello. I burped. DarkAura exploded. I took back *MY HILL.*


----------



## Krazoa (Jan 30, 2012)

I called for my dragon Chinezer to come over and she flew over Dar, burning him with her fire which turned him into chinese food, which in turn lead him to be eaten by randomers. 

My *HILL!*


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Jan 30, 2012)

I keel u wit teh int0rnetz.

*MY HILL!!!*


----------



## DarkAura (Jan 31, 2012)

Challenge Accepted.

I used continuous overused memes to defeat you all.

*My Hill*.


----------



## Dar (Jan 31, 2012)

I shut down the game >:3

*MAH HILL >:3*


----------



## Monoking (Jan 31, 2012)

I restart the game.
*
MY HILL.*


----------



## Frostagin (Feb 1, 2012)

I promise Richie some soup if she lets me have the hill.

*MY HILL.*


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Feb 2, 2012)

You probably thought this hill was yours. Nooope. Chuck Testa. *My Hill!*


----------



## Frostagin (Feb 2, 2012)

(PFFT Chuck Testa)

I open Task Manager and close your program. And Chuck Testa's too, to be safe.
*My Hill~!*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 6, 2012)

I send Diaboromon after you and he eats your domain, my *HILL*!


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Feb 7, 2012)

I Air Slash you to the moon! *My Hill!*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 7, 2012)

I have a shotgun, your arguement is invalid! My *HILL*!

(Had to... It was begging for it...)


----------



## Spatz (Feb 7, 2012)

*grabs shotty*


BOOM HEADSHOT

MY *HILL!*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 7, 2012)

I assault you witht the fact it's not easy to get headshots with shotguns on Halo, but you HAVE to argue with me! So I use the power of glowy purple to invalidate your arguement which makes you storm off of my *HILL*!


----------



## Frostagin (Feb 11, 2012)

I force you to listen to Justin Beiber, making you run away with your ears bleeding? *My Hill!*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 11, 2012)

I force you to watch DragonBall: Evolution! I don't think I need to finish that, so I'll jus end with my *HILL*!


----------



## Frostagin (Feb 21, 2012)

I tell you that it's too bad I don't give a *EFF* about Dragonball! I beat you up with my _legit_ level 100 Arceus! *My FRIGGIN HILL!*


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Feb 21, 2012)

I ban your Arceus the the Über dimension, and as you seem to have no other means of defence, I summon my Dragonite who destroys you with a Fire blast. *My Hill!*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 23, 2012)

I specialise in Fire Jutsu's and am currently in my Yami Angel form, so I come beat the living daylights out of your Dragonite which makes you (wisely) decide to run away! I don't understand why, but for some reason I'm being informed that this is *MY HILL*...


----------



## Frostagin (Feb 24, 2012)

I transform into dragon, freeze the living daylights out of Yami Angel Christian, drop the Yami-ice block somewhere in the Artic, and fly back to what is now *My Hill~!*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm now in The Storm mode, so I intercept you en route to the *HILL* and send you flying into some rocks! So, as there is no one else around, My *HILL*!


----------



## Spatz (Mar 2, 2012)

Sil Ag Mahfaeraak 
(Soul Burn Forever)

MY HILL!


----------



## Momo(th) (Mar 2, 2012)

While you all are fighting, I walk up on the hill. *My Hill*


----------



## Frostagin (Mar 2, 2012)

I randomly appear again and make the hill Somebody Else's Problem! Therefore, as I am the only one who cares about it, *My Hill!*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Mar 6, 2012)

Yes, but there can be only one Snake and one Boss! So, it is therefore my *HILL*, by default, because, shut up!


----------



## CharizardHammer (Mar 10, 2012)

I bash you of the *Hill *with my hammer.

My *Hill.*


----------



## savol456 (Mar 11, 2012)

I start an "occupy hill" movement to destroy our dictatorship of the hill. Your government collapses and I take the hill.

My *HILL*


----------



## CharizardHammer (Mar 11, 2012)

I am still the private owner so therefore it is still my* Hill.*


----------



## savol456 (Mar 11, 2012)

Your ownership expired 
My *hill*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Mar 11, 2012)

The banks repossesses your hill for not paying your rent.

I own the bank.

*MY HILL*


----------



## savol456 (Mar 11, 2012)

The bank is not able to afford the hill due to recession. 
They set auction it off.
I get top bid.
My *hill*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Mar 20, 2012)

I use legal powers to purchase your *HILL* as you are not maintaining the *HILL* very effectively! I get advice from Wolfram & Hart, thanks to whom I am able to retake possession of my *HILL*!


----------



## CharizardHammer (Mar 25, 2012)

I turn your *HILL* into lava, burning you in the process.

Then I find a new *Hill.*

*My Hill.*


----------



## ole_schooler (Mar 26, 2012)

I trim your hair in a manner that attracts large, angry birds, who attack you and knock you off the hill.

My *HILL*.


----------



## savol456 (Mar 26, 2012)

I push you off the hill thus making me owner by playground rules

My *hill*


----------



## Sypl (Apr 1, 2012)

I sue you.
*MY HILL*


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Apr 3, 2012)

I screw the rules because I have money (oh, wait, no. Forgot I'm a student) and summon a giant hill that destroys your hill. *My Hill!*


----------



## savol456 (Apr 4, 2012)

I summon an even greater hill that destroys yours! 
* MY HILL*


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 4, 2012)

I summon ghouls that scare you away and make an underground base inside the hill for me.

My *Hill*.


----------



## XXMijumaruXX (Apr 4, 2012)

I spread a deadly disease, making you evacuate, and I take your placec while also dispersing the disease. 

MY *HILL*


----------



## CJBlazer (Apr 4, 2012)

*transforms into Houndox*
*races up, burning anything touching the paws*
*tackles Mijimaru*

MY HILL!!!


----------



## XXMijumaruXX (Apr 4, 2012)

I summon a massive rainstorm, flooding the hill, and sweeping you right off, and into the horizon.

MY *HILL*!!!


----------



## BlasTech (Apr 4, 2012)

*suits up in BlasTech X-32 armor*
*charges up the hill and blasts Mijimaru off the hill with the plasma wrist-cannon*

My HILL!!


----------



## Sypl (Apr 4, 2012)

FUS RO DAH!!!!!!!!!!!!
*MY HILL*


----------



## BlasTech (Apr 4, 2012)

*blasts Sypl with a ChronoBeam*
*runs up and knocks him down in frozen-in-time state*

My Hill!!!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 4, 2012)

I stand before Blas side-on with my arm outstretched, saying how you shouldn't mix Games up like that, then I hit you with an Incineration Jutsu sending you flying off the *HILL*, so seeing as there's no one else around: My *HILL*!


----------



## Ultra-Saiyan Jace (Apr 4, 2012)

I transform into Ultra-Saiyan Form and use a Kaizoto Cannon to blast Yami off the hill. Intant Transmissons to top.

MY HILL!!!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 4, 2012)

I tell Jace where there is going to be a Pony meet, here in Leeds! You are able to get there due to Instant Transmission, and the fact you suddenly conveniently know someone in Leeds, leaving unattended what is now My *HILL*!


----------



## Zero 2362 (Apr 6, 2012)

I steal Kiba's blimp, fit it with heat seeking rocket launchers and paint the words MY HILL in giant pink letters on the side. I then Blast the hill to oblivion with overwhelming firepower until all that is left is a smoking crater.
*MY CRATER.* 

Woops excuse me. I mean 

*MY HILL*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 6, 2012)

I'M IN THE STORM MODE!!! Such fireworks do not affect me! So I come to kick you off the Blimp! Now *I'M ON A BLIMP*! Sorry, I mean: My *HILL*!


----------



## inuzuka007 (Apr 6, 2012)

I sneak on board, plant c4 on the blimp, I mean hill, jump off and blow it into oblivion!! HAHAHAHAHA!!! 

MY HILL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sv_01 (Apr 8, 2012)

Wait, did you just destroy the hill? Then I just find another one. And it's on an island guarded by Squiddles.

My *Hill*.


----------



## Dar (Apr 9, 2012)

I make the Squiddles rebel.

*MAH HILL.*


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Apr 9, 2012)

I disguise as sv_01 and ally with half of the Squiddles, causing a war between the two sides. During the chaos, I sneak in and take the hill.

*MY HILL*


----------



## Dar (Apr 9, 2012)

I take the hill due to the fact Penguin didn't say *MY HILL.*


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Apr 9, 2012)

I edit my post so I did say *MY HILL*

*MY HILL*


----------



## Dar (Apr 9, 2012)

I kill you. Simple as that.

*MY HILL.*


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Apr 9, 2012)

My ghost possesses you, and I make you turn the hill into a memorial to me.

*MY HILL (sorta)*


----------



## Dar (Apr 9, 2012)

Monument comes to life, grabs Penguin, and flies away on Rainbow Dash.

*MY HILL?*


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Apr 9, 2012)

I possessed you, remember? I un-possess you, and leave you to be carried into oblivion by Rainbow. I proceed to haunt the hill forevermore.

*MY HILL! Oooooooooooooo...*


----------



## Zero 2362 (Apr 10, 2012)

I aint afraid of no ghost. I call the Ghostbusters. they seal you away for all eternity in there ghost trap.
*My Hill*


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Apr 14, 2012)

I divide my number, 8 (infinity), with yours, Zero (0) and by doing so I create a massive black hole ripping through space. I push you in said hole and then just zip it, 'cuz I'm awesome like that. And then I make a hill out of kittens. *My Hill!* ^_^


----------



## Dar (Apr 14, 2012)

The kittens turn to guinea pigs.
*My Hill :3*


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Apr 14, 2012)

I use an Escape Rope to escape...with the rope. Then I use the rope to tie up all of Dar's guinea pigs and roll them off the hill.

*My hill ^-^*


----------



## Hogia (Apr 15, 2012)

I ride in on a dinosaur that scares everyone away.

*MY HILL.*


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Apr 15, 2012)

I throw a shiny thing off the hill, which the dinosaur runs off the hill to chase.

*MY hill!*


----------



## savol456 (Apr 16, 2012)

I push you down the hill to the dinosaur who then eats you. 
*MY HILL*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 16, 2012)

I decide, for once, to be completely unoriginal due mostly to boredem, and shove you down the *HILL* into the awaiting dinosaur's gob! You've been nommed, so My *HILL*!


----------



## norblarchoop (Apr 16, 2012)

I sneak up on you and crush your throte with  my teeth

This is my hill now. ```.(-_-)


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Apr 16, 2012)

I possess the dinosaur, then claim the hill due to norblarchoop not using *bold letters*

*My hill. Roar.*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 16, 2012)

I defeat the whole damned lot of you with a facepalm! My *HILL*!


----------



## savol456 (Apr 17, 2012)

You could of had a v8 but you didn't, you left to get doughnuts.
I take the hill while you where gone.
*my hill*


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Apr 17, 2012)

I eat Y. A. C.'s doughnuts and frame savol456. Y. A. C. chases him off the hill, and I claim it in his absence.

*My hill! Mine!*


----------



## savol456 (Apr 17, 2012)

You soon venture out in search of a glass of milk to halt your doughnut-glazed dry throat.
I siege him in your absence.
*MY HILL!*


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Apr 17, 2012)

I come back with my gigantic glass of milk (I am possessing the body of a dinosaur, remember), to see you just standing right there, on my hill thinking it's yours. So I take a small sip of milk, then spill the rest of it all over the hill, knocking you off of it in a giant milky tsunami.

*MAH HILL*


----------



## savol456 (Apr 17, 2012)

I summon a man dead-set on killing a dinosaur. After many hours of trying he manages to kill your possessed body. While your possessing spirit heads to purgatory I take the hill yet again.

*My Hill*


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Apr 17, 2012)

I kick the guy who killed me's soul out of his body and possess it for revenge. Then I create a giant satellite portal gun to fire an orange portal in an empty field that I own, and a blue one next to the hill. Then I use a crane to move the hill into the blue portal, making it come out of the orange portal. I arrest you for trespassing and claim the hill.

*My HILL!*


----------



## savol456 (Apr 17, 2012)

I get let off easy for it was a first offence. 
I then use property laws to show that the hill, was in fact, stolen by you.
You get arrested and I get the hill.
*My hill*


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Apr 18, 2012)

Using the powers of the internet I rain memes on your soul, each hit slowly draining the life out of you until you are nothing more than a shell in front of a screen. I punt you to space and claim the hill. *MAH HILL!*


----------



## savol456 (Apr 19, 2012)

My shell has a ghost in it.
It haunts you and you go insane and get put in the asylum.
Shell-ghost me takes the hill.
*My hill*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 19, 2012)

You can't pull the wool over my eyes and I reveal the Ghost In The Shell reference to the whole TCoD! You wind up having to explain all references on TCoD! Of course this is going to take quite a while... So, er, My *HILL*!


----------



## Munchkin (Apr 21, 2012)

*activates Dark Hole card*
*watches you all be destroyed*
MWUAHAHA

So now it's MY *HILL*


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Apr 22, 2012)

The hill got sucked in the black hole. Great job.

Luckily, I shared a prison cell with a dark wizard, who used plane-shifting teleportation magic whatever to bet me to the black hole, where I survive due to my anti-black hole underwear. 

*mY hIlLl*


----------



## savol456 (Apr 23, 2012)

The wizard tries to teleport you back but it screws up and you get stuck in Mordor.
I claim the hill in your absence 
*My Hill*


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Apr 23, 2012)

Feeling bad, the wizard turns Mordor into a giant hill, which is so big, it completely overshadows your puny little hill, making it seem like something that isn't a hill in comparison. My hill is now dominant.

*My new huge hill!*


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Apr 24, 2012)

Hah, YACs facepalm might be good, but it's nothing to the epicness of... Freddy Mercury's Ultra-high-angle reversed Facepalm!! All of your heads explode due to the aforemantioned epicness. I somehow survive and claim the hill. *My Hill!*


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Apr 24, 2012)

The wizard wasn't affected, because he went to get some Chinese food. He comes back and revives me as a vampire, and gives me an unbrella so I don't burn to death. A bunch of teenage girls swarm around me, and I order them to claim the hill. 

*My hill. And I vant your blood and stuff.*


----------



## savol456 (Apr 25, 2012)

I was a werewolf before I died, so I return as a vampire in the form of a wolf.
I get a fan-girl swarm twice the size of yours who siege the hill for me.
(Yeah, werewolves become vampires if not cremated. It's in the mythology.)
* My Hill. I vant to dr-*growl* an stuff.*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm part werewolf for pity's sake, and I destroyed a Bount, so therefore I am infinitely better than all you and your sodding fangirls! Er, I guess what I mean to say is... My *HILL*!


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Apr 30, 2012)

I turn all the fangirls into vampires, which is pretty ironic, I guess. Then I take over the hill as their vampire leader king ruler guy.

*My hill.*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Apr 30, 2012)

I can kill Bounts for Ra's sake!!! My *HILL*!


----------



## savol456 (May 6, 2012)

I elbow you to the face, knocking you off the hill.
*MY HILL*


----------



## Neochu51 (May 8, 2012)

I made everybody LOSE THE GAME!
My hill.


----------



## savol456 (May 8, 2012)

I challenge you to a game of QWOP for the hill.
I win.
*MY HILL*


----------



## I liek Squirtles (May 8, 2012)

I use Dolan to make you die!

*MY FREAKIN HILL! AGAIN!*


----------



## Zexion (May 9, 2012)

Sicks a giant thingy of massive death named Embark onto the left soul of that Blastoise in your sig.

*My Hill for the First Time*


----------



## savol456 (May 11, 2012)

I go back in time and claim the hill when it was a mere molehill.
*MY HILL*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 14, 2012)

I stomp all the ground into a nice perfectly round hill with no tunnels under it whatsoever, thus negating all previous ownership, cuz shut up! My *HILL*!


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (May 14, 2012)

This is not the hill you're looking for. You wander off in search for the hill that you can't seem to find. And y'know, since you're gone and all I'll just take this hill now. *My Hill!* *sips soda while looking around nervously*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 15, 2012)

I come in and tell Nanab to get a real drink, not this "soda", whatever it is! You go off sulking to find some pop to drink! And in the meantime: My *HILL*!


----------



## Krazoa (May 16, 2012)

Sends out her army of nekos to surround you and to slowly take you away off the hill with the temptations of meows and purrs and their flicking tails. 

My *HILL!*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 16, 2012)

I tame the Army of neko's using catnip and wool (don't ask)! I come back and reclaim My *HILL* with the use of general glowy ideology! My *HILL*!


----------



## savol456 (May 18, 2012)

I knock you out with a baseball bat and steal the hill.
*MY HILL!*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 19, 2012)

My army of Nekoes kick you off My *HILL* and come and bring me back up onto the *HILL* where I can reclaim it! My *HILL*!


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (May 23, 2012)

Tsk, anyone should know that if an army of cats is present than so is Nanab. As a matter of fact those are my cats, you just happened to charm them for a while. Now that their true master has arrived the nekoes turn upon you and shred you to pieces, then carry me up the hill on their backs. My Hill!
Seriously though, we broke our record of cats at home: 7 "adult" cats and 11(!) kittens, with more coming. Naturally we can't have that many, so some of them had to go, so now we just have 5 kittens, but that's still too many.


----------



## Frostagin (May 23, 2012)

I chase the cats away by turning into a dragon! *My Hill!*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 24, 2012)

(Seriously? How come you've got so many cats?)

I can beat dragons in my sleep! *Wakes up* My *HILL*!


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (May 24, 2012)

But hold thee the power of a Daydreamer, those who shape reality wide awake? No? But I do. As such, that is no hill you stand on, but rather a giant pile of piranhas, whereas I stand on the mightiest of hills. *My Hill!*

(Well, over time we get these "keepers" that just are assigned to somebody because they want it to live, we castrate the males so they won't go away on some honeymoon and never return but the problem is that the females reproduce with some hobo/neighbour cats and when you have 5 females that all can get up to 9 kittens due to their two uteri it's a bit hard to avoid. But fortunately they live the best lives a cat can have, so at least they don't suffer ^^;)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 28, 2012)

Mind games don't work on my awesome genetically modified mind! My *HILL* by default!


----------



## savol456 (May 28, 2012)

I kill you with a sword. *my hill*
(That is, unless your heart is ALSO altered.


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (May 29, 2012)

It is no mere illusion, it is the power of the gods themselves! I turn back time to where I still owned the hill and watch as you try to break free of this "illusion". So umm, I never left the hill, so *My Hill!*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 30, 2012)

As I seem to need to keep reminding everyone, mind games don't work on me, I'm too fast to be stabbed with a sword! This scares you and everyone else, so if no one objects: My *HILL*!


----------



## Frostagin (May 31, 2012)

But Thor shows up, thinking you're Loki, and hits you with Mjolnir! Several times! While that pandemonium is ensuing, I claim *The Hill* for myself!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (May 31, 2012)

I am forced into The Storm mode and push Thor away before rushing the *HILL* and shoving you off with the force of both my movement and the Kiai I jus used! So, er, My *HILL*!


----------



## Norm (Jun 17, 2012)

I buy the *HILL* from you, all the while deeming you banned from the *HILL*.

Of course, it is now *MY HILL*.


----------



## savol456 (Jun 17, 2012)

I punch you in the face repeatedly until you give me the hill.
*MY HILL*


----------



## Keldeo (Jun 18, 2012)

I drive you away with a bone while babbling nonsensically about a backwards fish. *MY HILL*


----------



## Norm (Jun 20, 2012)

I Dragon Snipe your absurd Absol until  you give me the hill.

*MY HILL.*


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Jun 20, 2012)

I was using a cloaking device this entire time and steal Norm's shoes and bury them in Hell, driving him away from the hill.

*Muh hill*


----------



## Norm (Jun 20, 2012)

NOO! Not my Hyperdunks.

I take my shoes back, and proceed to troll Penguin until he gives me the hill.

*NORM'S HILL*


----------



## Connoiseusse Burgundy (Jun 20, 2012)

I throw a Stunfisk at you, and the two of you counter-troll eachother so hard you both fall in a black hole.

*And now the hill is mine*


----------



## Norm (Jun 20, 2012)

I decide to Dragon Snipe the Stunfisk, then proceed to approve a transaction from the bank. Apparently, they had a screw up at the Housing Department, and now, *the HILL is MINE.*


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Jun 24, 2012)

Speaking of sniping... I snipe you with a chair. That's right, a chair. I threw it so hard that it blew your head off. And now I sit in said chair on *My Hill*.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jun 26, 2012)

Yeah, except I am now holding the chair's legs and I yank it out from beneath you and boot you off the *HILL* with my size 8 Uggs! My *HILL*!


----------



## Norm (Jun 27, 2012)

I was under the hill the whole time, and use Regigigas to pull the hill over multiple continents until you fall off. My *HILL*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jun 28, 2012)

I reappear to to claim the *HILL* and give you a wave with a grin so manic you run away... My *HILL*!


----------



## Norm (Jun 28, 2012)

I steal your Red Eyes, and hold it hostage until you give me back the *HILL*.
I later take the Red Eyes, AND the *HILL*. MY *HILL*!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jun 29, 2012)

I come after you with my now 44 card Red-Eyes Deck (you stole a Red-Eyes Black Dragon I was using in it) and beat you with my awesome Future Fusion/Wyvern/Darkness Metal/White Night combo THAT I CAME UP WITH, hitting you with Strong Wind and White-Horned as well! It's too effective for your own 2 Red-Eyes to take, so their spirits agree mine should come back to me alongside Chick, Darkness Dragon, Meteor Black and my Gold Rare Five-Head! Oh, did I forget to mention, your Red-Eyes also concurred with your Blue-Eyes that I should now get the *HILL*, so, er, My *HILL*!

(I love my Red-Eyes too much to let someone get away with that!)


----------



## Norm (Jul 3, 2012)

I just use my cheap Six Samurai deck to troll your Red Eyes deck until i get the hill. *My HILL.*


----------



## savol456 (Jul 3, 2012)

I throw a card and you get a paper cut on your eye. You run to doctor and I steal the hill
*MY HILL*


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Jul 5, 2012)

I cut you in half...with a pillow. *My Hill!*


----------



## savol456 (Jul 5, 2012)

I slit your throat with a cotton swab. *MY HILL*


----------



## Norm (Jul 5, 2012)

Oh, but I am the doctor. (and I've never gotten a paper cut, let alone in my eye.)

I call the SRU for stolen property and regain the *HILL*. MY *HILL*!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 9, 2012)

(And I have a First Aid certificate... Sea Cadet Corps., not St John's Ambulance!)

I come in and breach the 4th Wall and it blows your mind!!! My *HILL*!


----------



## Norm (Jul 10, 2012)

The 4th wall was already broken, therefore my mind was not blown, and I never lost the hill. My * HILL*!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 10, 2012)

I show you examples of 4th wall breaches that have nothing to do with Ponies... Then I show you some Pony 4th Wall breaches! That DOES blow your mind! Er, My *HILL*!


----------



## savol456 (Jul 10, 2012)

I show you that plug-in cords exsist in four dimensions.
I steal the will while your mind is blown. *MY HILL*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 10, 2012)

I come back and regain my will! My *HILL*! No one's taking my will!


----------



## savol456 (Jul 10, 2012)

(I meant to say hill, but I guess I could have changed custody of the hill to me upon your death and with your mind blown you where pretty much dead so I guess that worked out...)
I claim your hill for Antarctica High School. I am the principal.
*MY HILL*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 10, 2012)

I come back and reclaim my title of Pokémon Professor which brings with it a whole new *HILL* seeing as I'm not going to get involved when the Silver Werewolves decide they don't like you being HEADMASTER of a school in their territory... My (new) *HILL*!


----------



## savol456 (Jul 10, 2012)

(But Antartica High is a giant coastal school for penguins and the one giraffe.)
I run from them and push you in front. They kill and eat you then leave. I take the hill since you never changed it back in the will. *MY HILL*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 10, 2012)

Except I'm half Silver Werewolf and am very close with all 3 of the last remaining Silver Werewolves (even though I do enjoy teasing one of them) so we unite to reclaim My *HILL*!


----------



## savol456 (Jul 10, 2012)

I nuke the hill then claim a new one 
*MY HILL*
(Well, I'm getting off before I get in trouble...bye.)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 10, 2012)

And seeing as you're leaving, me, Samantha, Zeed and my old man all claim the *HILL*!

(And I'm getting tired and hungry myself... 0015 here, y'know?)


----------



## savol456 (Jul 11, 2012)

You appear to be currently offline. 
I'm taking the hill.
*my hill*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm back! My *HILL*!


----------



## PhaRaoH (Jul 27, 2012)

While you come up with absurd ways to claim the hill, I sneak up and plant a bomb in your clothes and detonate from the bottom of the hill, then run to the top to claim my reward in the name of Samantha! *MY HILL*


----------



## savol456 (Jul 27, 2012)

I use Clarke's Third Law to appear to use magic.
You then run off the hill screaming that magic is real and I claim the hill.
*my hill*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jul 27, 2012)

I come legging it past you, seemingly randomly, but then... Then you see them... The Sock Puppets! Duh duh dunn! We all leg it in fear, but I sneakily double back and claim the *HILL* in your absence! My *HILL*!


----------



## savol456 (Jul 27, 2012)

I have Rage's night wolf, Chain, attack you. He chases you down the hill and I claim it for Spain.
*MY HILL*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Jul 29, 2012)

I set the ALMIGHTY... THE POWERFUL... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 MAGIKARPWN upon savol456. MY *HILL*! =P


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 1, 2012)

I defeat LuckyLapras's Lapras with a combined Thunderbolt x2 from my Magnezone and Magneton. MY HILL


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 1, 2012)

Both the ALMIGHTY... THE POWERFUL... MARGIKARPWN! and Lapras have Focus Sashes. The ALMIGHTY... THE POWERFUL... MAGIKARPWN! uses Flail and Lapras uses another deadly Blizzard/Hydro Pump combo. MY *HILL*! (I really need to come up with a name for that combo)


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 1, 2012)

I use my ULTIMATE FEAR RATTATA to defeat your MARGIKARPWN and LAPRAS. Even with Focus Sashes.
MY HILL
[Hydro Blizzard?]


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 2, 2012)

I use 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 BOB to Brick Break your Rattata. MY *HILL* (I was thinkning of something like Blizzard Pump)


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 2, 2012)

[AquaFreeze? Icy Blast?]
I Brave Bird Bob with alliteration power Shaun, my  SWANNA OF AWESOMENESS.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 3, 2012)

(*clicks fingers* Hydro-zard!)
I THUNDA(!!!!!!) Shaun with 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 Neel. MY *HILL*!


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 3, 2012)

I Gastro Acid Neel's ability out of the way with  Belle and then Earthquake him into oblivion with  Kris. MY HILL~


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 4, 2012)

I use the legendary 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 BUTTERFREE (That's seriously what I've called it in my soon-to-be Wi-Fi team) to Heat Wave Belle and Bug Buzz Kris. MY *HILL*!


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 4, 2012)

I use Shaun-remember him?  to defeat the legendary BUTTERFREE with a Surf + Dive + Brave Bird combination...
MY HILL~


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 4, 2012)

I use a  on Neel and use THUNDA!!!!!!!!! Shaun is now unable to battle! =D MY *HILL*!


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 4, 2012)

Shaun is holding a Focus Sash and survives the hit to switch out for Kris, who Crunches Neel into oblivion! MY HILL


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 4, 2012)

I switch out Neel for... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 LUCKYLAPRS to Hydro-zard Kris! MY *HILL*!


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 4, 2012)

I predict the switch and tank the hit with  Valerie, who proceeds to Toxic then Attract-Protect-stall LUCKYLAPRS. MY HILL!


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 4, 2012)

I use another Revival Herb on Butterfree and Butterfree uses Heat Wave! MY *HILL*! (I really can't be bothered to put images on)


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 4, 2012)

Before Butterfree can attack, I swap Valerie for Emmett ()
and then I HEAD SMASH OHKO YEAH


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 4, 2012)

You forgot to claim the *hill*. MY *HILL*!


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 4, 2012)

darn :(
I reclaim the hill with TURTLE POWER~
MY HILLLLLL


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Aug 5, 2012)

I beat you with a stick. *My Hill!*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 5, 2012)

I light your stick and beat you with it. MY *HILL*!


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 6, 2012)

I wrestle the stick out of your hands and beat _you_ with it. MY hIll


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 7, 2012)

I steal the stick from you while none of you are watching and use a wish on the Dragonballs to turn you all into werewolves... And lob the stick v-e-r-y-f-a-r!!! *Sneaks round behind their chasing the stick* My *HILL*!


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 7, 2012)

I use my new-found werewolf pwers to rip everyone to shreads, for werewolves are not pacifists. MY *HILL*


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 8, 2012)

I notice it's not a full moon and then set the whole place on fire with a lantern. My hill is mine


----------



## Kiwi (Aug 9, 2012)

I put on a flame retardant suit and push you off. THE HILL IS MINE


----------



## Aristicus (Aug 9, 2012)

I summon a pack of wolves to destroy you.

The hill is ours! (Mine and the wolves')OUR HILL!


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 9, 2012)

I have a guy named Bob distract you with a battle and give the wolves some food while I secretly take over the hill. My hillll


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 9, 2012)

I trick everybody into giving me the *hill* with a Thanksgiving party. MY *HILL!*


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 9, 2012)

Shaun,  who doesn't care for thanksgiving, brave bird's the party, thus overthrowing your reign as king. MY HILL!


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 9, 2012)

I bore you with science making you tumble off the *hill* in your sleep. MY *HILL*


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 10, 2012)

I secretly love science and only pretended to sleep, so I sneak up on you and push you off the *hill that is now MINE*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 12, 2012)

I come in waving silver around like a lunatic, being werewolves you all run off in fear! My *HILL*!


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 13, 2012)

I summon a Koffing to use Explosion to blow you and the silver off MAH HILL!


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 13, 2012)

I bend the dimensions to make the hill appearify beneath me. MY *HILL*!


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 13, 2012)

I have a slowpoke use Trick Room to unbend the dimensions to make the hill appearify beneath _me_! MY HILL


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 18, 2012)

I kill the damned fly bugging us, which in turn gives me the *HILL* by default! My *HILL*!


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 18, 2012)

I use Dialga's power to rewind time, thus making the damned fly live again. I kill the damned fly, so now it's _MY hill._


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 19, 2012)

I use mah Lilligant of total pwnage to make you all sleep, then get Leech Seeded then mah Lilligant uses Quiver Dance for a bit then KOs you all with Petal Dance. Unconfused because of Own Tempo. MY *HILL*


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 19, 2012)

My Vigoroth cannot fall asleep due to Vital Spirit, dodges the Leech Seed and Petal Dance, then attacks your Lilligant ferociously, thus claiming the hill as MINE.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 20, 2012)

My Mienshao uses Fake Out, flinches the Vigoroth and then Hi Jump Kicks. MY *HILL*


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 20, 2012)

[hey it's cheating using my own set against me D:]
I predict the Fake Out and switch to Alakazam with Inner Focus and use Protect; you crash and then I use Psychic >:D
MY HILL


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 20, 2012)

I send my Charizard in carrying my Blaziken who clear out the *HILL* cuz they are both so awesome, even with the scar over Charizard's right eye... Er, my *HILL*!


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 20, 2012)

I send out my Lapras which Toxicinates both Charizard and Blaziken then Surf, ignoring the fact she has Ice Beam and Thunderbolt. And Mienshao U-Turns Alakazam to abuse Regenerator. =] MY *HILL*!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 20, 2012)

Charizard and Blaziken enjoy their little shower and promptly turn the tides, although the fact that Water attacks have little effect on my Fire Pokémon makes you run away to rethink your strategies, thus leaving me to claim the *HILL*! Our *HILL*!


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 20, 2012)

I launch a surprise attack on Charizard and Blaziken from behind with a Darkrai and Cresselia team that trolls them into oblivion >:D
My hill is MINE!


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 21, 2012)

I have Mienshao Hi Jump Kick Darkrai and U-Turn Cresselia for Regenerator abuse. MY *HIILL*!


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 21, 2012)

I sneak up from behind while you're distracted by DEM POKEYMANS and use a forklift to carry the hill to where I am. MY HILLLLL


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 21, 2012)

I have all my Pokémon ready to hijack the *HILL* from you! You can't withstand such an awesome onslaught, so, My *HILL*!


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 22, 2012)

I claim the hill with my powers of awesomeness and imagination shortage. my hill


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 23, 2012)

I come in with a disclaimer saying how no one with imagination block can claim the *HILL*, so it is in fact still My *HILL* by default!


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 23, 2012)

>:(

I re-claim the hill because I don't have imagination block anymore, so now by default by default by default it is MINE. Loopholes, loopholes :D
my HILLLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 23, 2012)

Sorry, you used the word default too many times, My *HILL*! Still!


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 23, 2012)

I... er... HEY IS THAT A FRLG SPRITE OF PIDGEY

haha! By distracting you, I have proceeded to claim the Hill in all of The Hill's Awesomeness. My Hill.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 23, 2012)

LOOK!!! SHINY MOKUBA!!!

Pidgey's FireRed/LeefGreen sprite wasn't that impressive and.. Oh, wait, yeah, er, My *HILL* seeing as you're clearly distracted...


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 24, 2012)

whassa Mokuba?

I have a Slowpoke use Hypnosis to Distract you And
oh...
you're getting sleepy

so the hill is MINE


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 24, 2012)

I simply push both of you down a hole that you did not notice whilst you were fighting over the *hill* and claim the hill. MY *HILL!*


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 24, 2012)

I YAWN, making you YAWN, so you fall down the hole, and while you're asleep I use you as a human ladder to climb up and claim the HILL
MY HILL.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 24, 2012)

I have an Alakazam who Teleports me to the *HILL* where I then ask for a hug, seeing as it's my birthday! I also pick you up dump you, unceremoniously down the hole! My *HILL*!


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 24, 2012)

I startle you by having my Machamp throw LuckyLapras out of the hole. Then I have it continually Cross Chop the hole to make it bigger, thus collapsing the ground under the HILL, so you fall off the HILL because you lost your balance on the HILL. I then climb out of the hole and claim the HILL on behalf of myself. MY HILL.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 24, 2012)

I quickly recover, cuz I'm cool like that, and start to tickle you to death, but you inadvertently fall down the hole... I jus think 'nanas to it, and claim My *HILL*!


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 24, 2012)

I was prepared for that, and so I held onto a small Pokemon that used Double Team. You tickled one of my clones, so I claimed the hill behind you!

MY HILL


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Aug 24, 2012)

I recover! And I challenge you to a race to the surprise birthday party PhaRaoH organised for me, thinking I didn't know about it! You set off, but I cunningly stay behind, knowing it's not for another hour yet! My *HILL*!


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 24, 2012)

I claim the hill because I realise that you're tricking me and so warp the hill to where I am, a few miles in the distance.

My hill


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 25, 2012)

I state that this post is a palindrome and you must bow down to the awesome-ness of the palindrome. MY *HILL!*


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 26, 2012)

I realize that it isn't a palindrome, and I pounce you off the hill.

*My Hill*.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 26, 2012)

I bore you with a lecture about palindromes and take the *hill* whilst you are sleeping. MY *HILL!*


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 26, 2012)

I resist the palindrome-hypnosis and warp the HILL to my location with magical bendy straws. Then I construct an IMPREGNABLE WALL OF AWESOMENESS to keep you out. MY HILL!


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 26, 2012)

I am too awesome for the wall and shatter it and the explosion sends you flying away. MY *HILL!*


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 27, 2012)

I hastily press the self-destruct button for the AWESOMENESS used to create the wall, so when you come to stand on the HlLL, the AWESOMENESS implodes and collapses into SHEER AWESOMENESS on top of you. So I warp the HlLL to my location while you struggle under a mountain of SHEER AWESOMENESS.

MY HILL.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Aug 27, 2012)

I am more awesome than the sheer awesomeness on top of me. Then I make another *hill* out of the awesomeness. MY *HILL!*


----------



## Nanabshuckle8 (Aug 27, 2012)

THIS TECHNIQUE OF TAKING OVER HILLS HAS BEEN PASSED DOWN THE ARMSTRONG FAMILY FOR GENERATIONS! *My Hill!*


----------



## Keldeo (Aug 28, 2012)

I create an illusion of a bigger, better HILL that lures you away from the real HILL, which I then claim. MY HILL


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Sep 4, 2012)

I send the Professor Davis Fangirls after you! Naturally, you run away... My *HILL*!


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Sep 4, 2012)

I BURN you with FIRE! *MY HILL!*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Sep 4, 2012)

Fire doesn't work on me!!! Still My *HILL* therefore!


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Sep 4, 2012)

I squash you between a rock and a hard place. *MY HILL!*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Sep 4, 2012)

I survive by pushing the rock away, preventing it from even reaching the hard place! My *HILL*! And you'll have to do a lot more than that to beat me!


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 5, 2012)

I present you with this puzzle which you cannot solve, then push two more rocks on top of you and claim the hill.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Sep 5, 2012)

I throw trained bees at you. *MY HILL!*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Sep 5, 2012)

I come in with a rolled up newspaper and squash the bees! My *HILL*!


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 8, 2012)

I use herbal scented rosemary lavender chicken to revive the bees and this thread and then attack you. MY HILL may not be mine after all


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Sep 8, 2012)

I set fire to the *hill* again. *MY HILL!*


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 8, 2012)

I extinguish the fire with some water and claim the HILL. my HILL


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Sep 9, 2012)

I zap the water with electricity. *MY HILL!*


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 9, 2012)

la la la~ save us from the fire crasher wake run from electricity crasher wake la la l
ANYWAY, I use Magic Coat to send the Electricity back to jolt you so I can claim the HILL.

MY HILL.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Sep 11, 2012)

I quickly send out a Machamp that holds a Cell Battery to Mega Punch you off the hill. *MY HILL!*


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 15, 2012)

I yawn. My awesomeness claims the hill for itself. MY hill.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Sep 17, 2012)

I have no idea what the ever loving crap a Cell Battery is, so I send you off to get me intel on what it is, and in your absence I claim the *HILL*! My *HILL*!


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 22, 2012)

I automagically find out your betrayal and thump you. my 'ill


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Sep 22, 2012)

I use the power of Hatsune Miku's awesomeness to deafendefeat you. MY *HILL!*


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 23, 2012)

I defeat you with Megurine Luka's bloody scissors.

My *Hill*.


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 25, 2012)

I challenge you to a game of chess and beat you with a fool's mate, claiming the hILL. mY hILL!


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Sep 27, 2012)

I show you your caps failure and you go into a nervous breakdown because of it. MY *HILL!*


----------



## CJBlazer (Sep 27, 2012)

I shall run up the hill and burst you with my never ending flame.

MY HILL!!!!


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Sep 27, 2012)

I have a specially based Lapras to Surf you and claim the hill. MY *HILL!*


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 28, 2012)

[that was actually oN pURPOSE, aS iS this.]

I faint the Lapras. My hill


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Sep 28, 2012)

I show you your bad grammar and you go into a nervous breakdown because of it. MY *HILL!*


----------



## Keldeo (Sep 30, 2012)

LuckyLapras said:


> I show you your bad grammar*,* and you *go into a nervous breakdown* [Not sure this phrase exists, but.] because of *it* [UNCLEAR ANTECEDENT ALERT]. MY *HILL!*


I show you your bad grammar, and you become terrified. Thus, I claim the hill as my own.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Oct 2, 2012)

(... Tbh I have no idea what you just said. =P)

I stare at you and do nothing and you fall asleep with boredom. *MY HILL!*


----------



## Keldeo (Oct 4, 2012)

I realise your low energy level, twist your mind with ASB stuff, and defeat you.

Okay, start off with *Hypnosis*, which should be able to get him asleep; if that misses, try again. When he's asleep, *Dream Eater* for energy which should defeat him instantly, but if it doesn't, do it again.

*Hypnosis ~ Hypnosis / Dream Eater [energy] ~ Dream Eater [energy] / MY HILL!*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Oct 4, 2012)

I have a Chesto AND an Oran berry and a lightsaber, because. *MY HILL!*


----------



## Keldeo (Oct 8, 2012)

I sing really badly causing you to cover your ears and drop the berries and saber. I pick them up and automagicaldisintegrationantidisestablishmentarianism you. My hill~!


----------



## Nightmane (Oct 9, 2012)

I am a wolf. I naturally claim this hill as my domain. If anyone opposes me, I will tear them limb from limb.

MY HILL!!!


----------



## Frostagin (Oct 14, 2012)

I curse you with all my might, summoning Russia, who promptly attacks you. With a rusty faucet. He'll probably break some of your bones.

MY HILL~


----------



## Keldeo (Oct 16, 2012)

hetalia fan? 

I use a shield to fend off the mad Russia and attack you with dogs and a watch. MY HILL


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 17, 2012)

I give you by cold! By *HILL*! *Sneezes*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Oct 19, 2012)

I bore you by saying "Soshite" over and over. MY *HILL!*
(Soshite = And then)


----------



## Keldeo (Oct 20, 2012)

I HILL you with the awesome power of the HILL and claim the HILL. My HILL.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 20, 2012)

I've been asked to remember what Lv Inuzuka was when we started the Borderlands 2 DLC: Captain Scarlet and the Pirate's Booty! You todder off to look it up and in the process, I claim the *HILL*! My *HILL*!


----------



## CharizardHammer (Oct 21, 2012)

I squash you using my awesome hammer. *My* *Hill.*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Oct 21, 2012)

I... am utterly confused and throw asterisks at you. MY *HILL* =P


----------



## Keldeo (Oct 27, 2012)

I start filming a pirate movie on the HILL and convince you to leave so later when said movie comes out on DVD you can watch it on the HILL. My HILL, at least temporarily.


----------



## CharizardHammer (Oct 28, 2012)

I steal the movie when it is done, sell it and buy the hill. My *Hill.*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 28, 2012)

I get you arrested for theft and selling on stolen property! My *HILL*, seeing as you're not going to be using it any time soon, what with your community service!


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 29, 2012)

I summon my Crobat to swoop you off and then she carries me to the hill. My *Hill*.


----------



## CharizardHammer (Oct 29, 2012)

I feed the crobat to a cat and claim the hill. My *Hill.*


----------



## sv_01 (Oct 29, 2012)

I give you a spaceship and the coordinates of a Mustafar-like planet whose lizard-like inhabitants are unprepared for the oncoming zombie cyborg scorpion invasion. In the meantime, I keep this lousy hill. My *Hill*.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Oct 29, 2012)

You don't seem so happy with the *HILL*, so I decide to have you teleported to 'North York Moors! Seeing as you don't want it anyway; My *HILL*!


----------



## CharizardHammer (Nov 4, 2012)

I beat the invasion of zombie cyborg scorpions and return with army of lizards. Then I conquer the *Hill*, and make a kingdom there. My *Hill.*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Nov 4, 2012)

I move into the kingdom and then throw you off the throne and *hill*. MY *HILL!*


----------



## CharizardHammer (Nov 6, 2012)

I am a flying type, so I just fly back and have you hammered 9001 times.
Then I announce that the *hill* kingdom is still mine. My *Hill.*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Nov 8, 2012)

I "clip your wings with a jolt of electricity", and throw you off the *hill* again. MY *HILL*!


----------



## Keldeo (Nov 9, 2012)

I hammer your electricity with an EARTHQUAKE that shakes you off the HILL. Thus, the HILL now belongs to ME.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 12, 2012)

My Charizard helps defend against the Earthquake, all for my Shiny Lapras to Ice Beam any Ground Types that might be hanging around! My *HILL*!


----------



## CharizardHammer (Nov 14, 2012)

I use a Full restore on myself, then pull out my Graveler named "Rocker" and have him use Rock slide on your Charizard. Then I dig a hole until I reach lave and throw you in it with your Lapras.  My *Hill *(volcano)


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 15, 2012)

Except my Lucario and Medicham use Brick Break on the falling rocks while Charizard helps Blaziken and Infernape in aiding Lapras who I then swap for my secret weapon that I'm not going to use yet! In the meantime, my Medicham uses Psychic to lift you off of the *HILL* which I then claim in your absence! My *HILL*!


----------



## Keldeo (Nov 16, 2012)

I punch your Medicham causing it to drop CharizardHammer on top of you causing you to pass out. I then take the HILL by default.

So, of course, the HILL is mine. Temporarily.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Nov 16, 2012)

I shout "THERE'S A TWO-HEADED FROG WHERE YOU HAMMERED ME" and you go investigate. During your absence, I take the *HILL*!


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 16, 2012)

My Alakazam sneaks in behind you and Teleports you away, leaving the *HILL* unattended! And we can't be having that now, can we? So, My *HILL*!


----------



## CharizardHammer (Nov 17, 2012)

You forgot about me, sitting on top of you. I roast you and throw you to the lava pit.
My *Hill*.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 17, 2012)

Except fire doesn't affect me all that much and I rise out of the flames all surrounded by fire like a Phoenix, this makes you want to rethink your strategy, so you go away to conjour up a new plan, and seeing as it would be jus rude to leave this nice little *HILL* unattended... My *HILL*!


----------



## CharizardHammer (Nov 18, 2012)

But I return andput you on a spaceship, which immediatelly afterwards flies into a black hole. My *Hill.*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 26, 2012)

I have Alakazam, but neglect to mention that fact and appear behind you and tell you I'm a ghost and that I'm going to haunt you! In case you were wondering, or couldn't hear me over the screams; My *HILL*!


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Nov 26, 2012)

However, I'm secretly a Ghostbuster and bust you out of the hill. MY *HILL*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 26, 2012)

But I'm not a ghost, it was only a trick to claim the *HILL*, so you decide to leave and come up with a better plan, so... My *HILL*!


----------



## CharizardHammer (Nov 27, 2012)

But I am still on the hill, and since I am not scared of fake ghosts, I barbecue your alakazam and then you. *My Hill*.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Nov 27, 2012)

I say you're barbecue-ing wrong, and send you to go get a "Barbecue-ing for Dummies" book. During your absence, I claim the *hill*, and make me a nice burger whilst I'm at it. MY *HILL!*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 28, 2012)

I have a go at you for having a barbie when you're not even Australian, which makes you cry and you go off to tell your mam! Er, My *HILL*! At least, for now...


----------



## CharizardHammer (Nov 30, 2012)

Actually, since *you *are the barbecue, I just return and finish what I started properly.

My *Hill. *


----------



## CJBlazer (Nov 30, 2012)

*pulls out Hell's Bane and rushes up to the hill*
 *Slams Charizard to the Underworld*

My Hill.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Nov 30, 2012)

I challenge you with my Silver Mane Kunai and we have a seemingly neverending battle! Er, actually, we're too busy fighting... My *H*... Er, no, wait... Y-yeah... My *HI*... No, wait... Er, you know what? Jus come back later... We may have had this resolved by, I don't know, 2015! (Jus in time to vote Cameron out! I hope...)


----------



## CharizardHammer (Dec 2, 2012)

I have an alakazam teleport you to a battlefield you have for yourselves.
While you are gone, I claim the hill. My *Hill.*


----------



## The Omskivar (Dec 3, 2012)

Holy Jesus my forum game is still going!

I just sort of sneak up behind you and kick you off the hill.  You make a pleasant bouncing noise on your way down.  *My Hill.*


----------



## CharizardHammer (Dec 3, 2012)

I fly back up and feed you to Giratina. My *Hill.*


----------



## Scootaloo (Dec 3, 2012)

My Wooper uses Ice Punch on you and you fall. My *hill.*


----------



## CJBlazer (Dec 3, 2012)

*throws Hell's Bane to the ground* *hill sinks to the ground with everyone on it* *retrieves the hill and the sword*

My Hill.


----------



## CharizardHammer (Dec 4, 2012)

I break your sword with my hammer. Then I send you to prison for killing everyone on the *hill*. The prison is not on the *hill*. My* Hill. *


----------



## CJBlazer (Dec 4, 2012)

*breaks out of prison and draws Wolf's Bane* *slaughters you with Wolf Bane*

MY HILL ARF!!!


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Dec 4, 2012)

I tempt you off the *hill* with a batch of Houndoom Cookies. MY *HILL!*


----------



## CJBlazer (Dec 4, 2012)

*holds up some Houndoom Cookies for you to eat* 

MY HILL


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 4, 2012)

I equip my metal claws, make an X across your face and feed you to some fish. My *Hill*.


----------



## CharizardHammer (Dec 5, 2012)

I put you in an aquarium and send you to Mon Calamari. My *Hill.*


----------



## CJBlazer (Dec 5, 2012)

*ties you up and puts you in his proson of dead fish*

My Hill


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Dec 6, 2012)

I simply charge at you and push you off the *hill*. MY *HILL*, possibly.


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 14, 2012)

I trip you up as you're going and you take a wee tumble! My *HILL*!


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 20, 2012)

I land on the hill with a small Mon Calamari ship and then confuse you off the hill using the combined forces of my Lovecraft fangirl aspect and my squid alien escort. My *Hill*.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Dec 21, 2012)

I summen CTHULHU, he take's you to the underworld cuz and you can't resist the urge to come along with him to study him, thus...My hill :U

H.P. Lovecraft rules by the way.
:)


----------



## sv_01 (Dec 21, 2012)

I paint an Elder Sign on my T-shirt, politely ask the Great Old One to go back to his city, then I get an army of ghouls and nightgaunts and conquer the hill. My *Hill*.


----------



## LadyJirachu (Dec 21, 2012)

I feed you to my Hydreigon. Then have them spit you up into many peices in some place thats so far away from the hill you may as well never return :U Ick...But now the hill ish mine. XD


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Dec 24, 2012)

I come at you with an army of Chibi Neko Maids I saw in a Motivational Poster once! You suffer cuteness overload (or is that me?) and seeing as you're not going to have any use of/for it for a while: My *HILL*!


----------



## LadyJirachu (Dec 30, 2012)

I run up da hill, somehow, summen a keyblade, slash you off the hill like your some weak shadow heartless, and, clain the thrown~~MY HILL :D


----------



## Scootaloo (Jan 3, 2013)

Knocks you off with Dragon's Hair (best spear in FFIX)
*My hill.*


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Jan 5, 2013)

I burrow under the *hill*, and whilst you all notice I'm gone and go looking for me, i claim the *hill*. MY *HILL!*


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm equipped with the Paladin Shield from VI, so such nonsense does nothing to me! I point the best direction to go in to leave the *HILL* as you're all now needing a new strategy! My *HILL*!


----------



## LadyJirachu (Jan 16, 2013)

I float up, using the skirt of my dress like a parashut for floating up, or, something?, and, I get up the hill, *KNOCK YOU OUT COLD WITH A KICKARSE KEYBLADE*, and, kick you down the hill. Appoligising greatly. Then smirking. And *the hill IS MINE!* lol sry dears~x);


----------



## Yami Angel Christian (Jan 20, 2013)

I run up wielding Fenrir and Ultima Weapon! We have a really long fight and both get exhausted... Unfortunately: Not MY *HILL*!!! Too... Tired... To... Claim...


----------



## Hogia (Apr 9, 2013)

Since you're so worn out, I push you down the side of the hill and stand on the peak of it with an annoyingly smug look on my face. The hill is now mine.


----------



## LuckyLapras' Duck (Apr 9, 2013)

I pretend to be asleep on the *hill*, and when you actually fall asleep, I roll you off the hill. MY *HILL*!


----------



## Hogia (Apr 9, 2013)

I wake up at the bottom of the hill, find a large box, run back up the hill, dump the box on your head and push you over. My hill. :B


----------



## LadyJirachu (Apr 30, 2013)

I throw a GIANT pink, yellow star paturned ball up da hill, knock you down it, like a bowling pin, run up da hill, then, claim it as my own~MY HILL!
B)


----------



## Karousever (Jul 29, 2013)

I nuke and completely destroy both you and the *hill*. Then I raise an army of the dead to reconstruct the *hill* in all its glory. But, since my undead are about as durable as the skeletons in Skyrim, they all collapse from exertion after the *hill* is complete. I calmly walk to the top.

MY *HILL*.


----------

